# 40g sunfish tank



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh ya, ill get pics tommorow


----------



## fish h20 (May 5, 2009)

Are you serious? 7 bluegills in a 40 gal? I hope you mean 400 gal. You MAY be able to keep 1 bluegill in a 40 gal.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea. That tank is WAY too small for that many blue gills. They aren't african cichlids, you can't crowd them like that.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

That tank is (as stated) way to small for that many sunfish. You MIGHT be able to house them in a 100.


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

Relax, come spring and the bigger ones will be put in a pond, They have been living perfectly fine sine august, I don't really see a problem as long as I keep up my water changes. As I said they are all less than 6 inches, and I have seen zero agression.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Its your tank dude, just monitor things


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've never kept any of these, are any of them plant eaters?

If not, take a look through the sticky at the top of this forum for some plants you might try.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

Java Fern would probably survive for awhile (nasty tasting stuff) but the moss is going to be picked apart and eaten pretty quickly by the crayfish, my marbled cray's just love the stuff.

- Brad


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks, but would those plants survive in a ~60f aquarium?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Anacharis, hornwort, lotuses usually do fine in cold water.

Amazon swords probably would do OK too, they're just about bulletproof as long as the fish don't eat them.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

I rarely plant hornwort but I do let it float in most of my low-tech tanks as it sucks ammonia and gives fry great places to hide and feed. It's a good plant/weed overall for any low-tech tank just watch out as it grows like mad.

Lotus (even the betta bulb varieties) will work great but they well cover allot of the tank with there leaves if you let them.

Java Fern can/will grow in just about any condition, I'm growing several 5gal buckets full of them without heat or decent light (just natural from a basement window) along with a bucket of hornwort for future tanks and HAP auctions at the local club.

- Brad


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

bradac56 said:


> I rarely plant hornwort but I do let it float in most of my low-tech tanks as it sucks ammonia and gives fry great places to hide and feed. It's a good plant/weed overall for any low-tech tank just watch out as it grows like mad.
> 
> Lotus (even the betta bulb varieties) will work great but they well cover allot of the tank with there leaves if you let them.
> 
> ...


I used to have a 20g with a huge bunch of floating anacharis, But in the 40g, I used to have some floating, but it kept getting sucked up by the Filterrs. so u ever have that problem?
Stem plants always end up floating anyways, because they never seem to be able to take root with me.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

None of my low-tech tanks have HOB's or canisters they are all ether hamburger mattenfilter sponges or hydro sponges that I manually vacuum every week so I don't have that problem with floating plants.

My biggest problem is that I dose GH Booster on those tanks as a mini fert program and the duckweed and hornwort grows like cockroach guppies. Every week I have to put some in the buckets to give the fish swimming room.

- Brad


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Gotta love the hornwort, it's the maid in all my 'fish' tanks while I tend to the planted ones. 

Hottonia palustris is suppose to be a cool water plant from Europe, I bought some from Lowes as a pond plant and grew it just fine fully submersed in 80 degree water. May do even better in cold water.


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

bradac56 said:


> None of my low-tech tanks have HOB's or canisters they are all ether hamburger mattenfilter sponges or hydro sponges that I manually vacuum every week so I don't have that problem with floating plants.
> 
> My biggest problem is that I dose GH Booster on those tanks as a mini fert program and the duckweed and hornwort grows like cockroach guppies. Every week I have to put some in the buckets to give the fish swimming room.
> 
> - Brad


haha duckweed is my enemy, I used to have so much, it is soo annoying.


----------

